# TIVO STREAM 4K - 2020 - Firmware / Features / Firmware / Software Update Notes



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

Version after starting update occurs

FIRMWARE VERSION 4681


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Just got a new firmware, streams from my bolt now




NOT!


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

foghorn2 said:


> Just got a new firmware, streams from my bolt now
> 
> NOT!


Ugh. I got momentarily interested


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

Puppy76 said:


> Ugh. I got momentarily interest.


well everyone will have update the thing as soon as its activated and i expect pretty regular updates for months


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

CMH said:


> well everyone will have update the thing as soon as its activated and i expect pretty regular updates for months


I wouldn't. This is tivo


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

UPDATED 1ST POST


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

I hope they do a better job with updates on this than they do on their dvrs.


----------

